# Any ex ltttc ttc #2?



## krissie328

I was ltttc my ds who is now a lively 16 month old. We started ttc #2 in June.

However, I have pcos and don't ovulate regularly. So it is yet again challenging. But I am pushing forward and hoping it happens.

Anybody want to be buddies? Face some of these challenges together?


----------



## jasminemarie

I am trying for #2 as well! But I'm not very good with keeping track of ovulating, and my periods aren't exactly regular so it will probably take some time here as well. I know I'm not exactly what you're looking for but is still like to be buddies :)


----------



## krissie328

Welcome! Irregular cycles are the worst! I was a part of a ttc group and all the gals are pregnant now. It really puts it in perspective how messed up I am!

How long have you been ttc?


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh, not that long. I think we had the talk around mid October about trying for #2. 
I've been have a hard time finding people to talk to on here because they all are keeping track of everything and o don't even understand half the stuff haha, and the NTNP board is pretty well empty it seems, for people like me.
So I'm glad I found someone in between there to talk to!


----------



## jasminemarie

And it was important for me to find somewhere to talk since we aren't telling anyone about it. We have the feeling there would be too much negative feedback initially, so I'd rather just keep it between us until we are pregnant and past the scary stage where you don't know if it's real, or if you're gonna have a MMC early on. 
I'd rather just keep it private and positive as long as possible because sadly I can't trust many people around me to be happy, and I can't trust myself not to get carried away and make plans and something happen.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey I'd love to join.

It took 5 years ttc my beautiful son and it was also because of pcos and I wasn't ovulating myself. It took so long because I was in denial and left it ages before going to the gp and then I had to lose weight before being allowed clomid. He was conceived on our 3rd round.

We've been ttc number 2 for 20 months now. We had a surprise natural bfp I'm Jan 2013 but sadly we loat out baby at 10 weeks. We've been ttc since and nothing so went back on clomid but had another early loss on the 2nd round. I put weight on again so now I have to lose some before getting clomid again. We're still trying though and I am ovulating some cycles but later. 

Fingers crossed it happens soon for all of us x


----------



## krissie328

Welcome PrincessTaz! You sound very similar to me. I took 8 years to get ds. Partially out of denial and partially because the timing was never quite right so I just didn't pursue it. Our first round of clomid resulted in him.

I only track my temps because I want the data if we go to the doctor to show I am not ovulating. 

I'm currently trying to lose weight to help with fertility drugs if we have to go that route. I am hoping to try them next May if noting happens before that.

Jasmine- I am kinda in the same boat. Nobody is very supportive of us ttc #2. Most say to wait or stop at one. So I rely a lot on talking on bnb.


----------



## jasminemarie

Welcome Taz! ( if you don't mind me calling you that, if you do just let me know)

Krissie- yeah it's sad. I know so many people, especially my family are gonna be like "you're stupid." But whatever. There will be a couple of people I know who will be happy so that's all that matters. No one else likes it? Fine, dot be part of our lives then.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Krissie our stories do sound so similar, that's why I love this site. When you think you're alone or nobody understands you find people that get it.

Jasmine no that's fine, it's what my friends call me. My name is actually Tara x


----------



## jasminemarie

So would you prefer Taz or Tara?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Either or is honestly fine with me, I like them the same!

I'm on CD19 now this cycle and still havent had a positive opk or a temp rise, so bored waiting now. Nearly everyone in the November testing group is in the 2ww and I'm still just sat waitin to O!


----------



## jasminemarie

See, I know when my periods coming, I get sick and in a lot of pain, but I know nothing of ovulation!


----------



## krissie328

jasminemarie said:


> See, I know when my periods coming, I get sick and in a lot of pain, but I know nothing of ovulation!

As a general rule you ovulate 14 days before your period. But that is not always the case. For me mine I'd 12 days before my period.

Fertility friend could help you. I have used it to track my periods and it can predict an ovulation window.


----------



## krissie328

So how is everyone doing? I've had a busy weekend getting my yard and garden ready for winter. We are having freezing temps and expecting more snow this week. 

Now that winter is here I'm hoping to get ds room painted so I can move him out of the nursery. Just can't seem to figure out a color I like. I also need to finish painting the basement. I need a second coat down there before my paint goes bad.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Well I'm from the UK so weather here isn't freezing just yet but it's been so wet and windy and the fog had been terrible. I hate driving in bad weather! 

We're wanting to decorate our little boys bedroom too but I can't find a bed I love. I want a mid sleeper with a slide but they all look a bit flimsy. He needs it before Christmas though because it will leave more room for all the toys he'll be getting at Christmas.


----------



## krissie328

That sounds fun Taz. I plan to keep him in the crib at least until summer. But I've been wanting him to play in his room more. All of his toys are in my livingroom and diningroom and it's all a bit much. 

He needs a toddler bed and a dresser but those are things I'm not quite ready to purchase. I have thought of getting a toddler bed in March and starting naps on it to see how he does. By he is so wiggly in his sleep I'm afraid he would fall out.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yeah he may be a bit little just yet. Our cot converted into a toddler bed and we tried at around 18 months but he wasn't ready so we tried again on his second birthday and he's been fine since. He's never fallen out but even if he did it's so low he couldn't hurt himself, I put cushions on the floor for a week just in case. 

I love decorating and at the moment his room is the only one needing doing so I'm excited. And then hopefully the junk room can eventually become a nursery soon and I get to do that. Here's hoping!


----------



## jasminemarie

My periods of rather irregular, but it might work!
I'm not in a huge rush so I'll give it a couple months without trying to plan it, because I know SO isn't gonna want to anyway, but if there's nothing soon then I'll try something. 
But yeah I live in Canada so it gets cold pretty fast here haha! Although it's actually not too bad right now, I suppose. Haven't really been outside in a couple days to know.


----------



## krissie328

Our crib can be a toddler bed but we don't have the rails. And they cost twice what a toddler bed is so figured might as well do that and give the crib to the next one. I'm off during the summer so I thought it would be a good time to try it.

We bought our house in April and I have been landscaping this summer and painting. I have the basement which will be our familyroom, two bathrooms and both ds room and the nursery left. There are a lot of days I think we bought to big. But I hope when it's all done and filled with our kids it will be nice. 

Jasmine- I don't blame you. If you can ntnp it's a way easier way to go. If in a few months nothing had happened then go for it. But for now relaxed is always nice. I can't do it. I know to much and so it's ttc or nothing. Although right now I'm trying to just temp and let it happen. Which I think I'm doing alright at. I have set a goal of May to start back with medical intervention. Which would give me all summer being off to plan and get through any appointments I need.


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah I just can't be bothered lmao! I don't REALLY want a BFP in Decemer because then I'd have 2 in Septmeber or there about and I want their birthdays at least some way apart so I'll probably wait until January to really track it. I mean if December is when it happens so be it but I'm not going to REALLY try until at least January. Maybe even March so I can still maybe have drinks on my birthday in February! :p
Sounds childish, but I never really get to celebrate my birthday, so it'd be nice. :)
But I don't know if I can make it that long without getting impatient! I'm a pretty patient person but I just wanna feel the bump already!


----------



## krissie328

Haha I totally understand. I turn 30 in March and I was hoping to go out with friends for the night and drink. So I get it. But if I am pregnant than that's alright too.


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah, exactly. I mean I spent my 19th birthday pregnant and on a plane for 7 hours so I guess it can't be any worse than that :p pregnant tomorrow, or pregnant next April. I will take any of it as the right timing.


----------



## krissie328

That's kinda how I am trying to approach it. While right now isn't perfect timing I can't see preventing it. We struggled so much to get ds so if I got pregnant than I believe that it was meant to be and the right timing.


----------



## jasminemarie

Exactly! There is no such thing as the right time or being ready, first or 10th kid haha


----------



## PrincessTaz

I wish I could relax more but even when I say I'm ntnp I'm not because in my head in analysing every little thing, doesn't help that I'm also a poas addict! 

Jasmine it's funny because I'm secretly hoping for bfp in December so they can both have birthdays in September. Mine is also September so we'd be like the 3 musketeers lol. I think it's because the edd from my mmc was also September, it just seemed so perfect to me. But I'll take any month it happens lol, I just want that bfp! 

I think a massive driving force for me now is my little one keeps asking for a sister and says he wants me to get a baby in my tummy, he adored playing with other children and I know he'd be am awesome big brother.


----------



## krissie328

Aww that is so sweet Taz. I love watching ds interact with other kids. I'm excited for him to be a big brother. 

If I'm honest I want a February-June birthday. I work in the schools and would find that range the easiest to take leave and capitalize on my summer. It would be nice to go back when baby was 4 months instead of 6-8 weeks. That's also why I set May as our intervention month.

But if we end up ltttc #2 like you I have no doubts I won't care.


----------



## jasminemarie

I just don't want them to have to have joint broth day parties and stuff because I know that's what would happen. I feel like kids and people in general should feel special and not have to share their birthdays. I mean when you're an adult, you have a friend that has a birthday near yours okay let's celebrate together but when you're a kid, it's not like that haha.
And I always ask Lucas is mommy should have a baby in her tummy, he always goes yes!! I say do you want a baby brother or a baby sister? He always says baby sister!!! Haha.
Lucas is September, so is my dad, mines in February, and Mikes is in June so so April would be nice but that's waiting all the way until July and not getting baby until 2017 so no thanks haha


----------



## krissie328

Yea, my husband and his brother have 8 days between their birthdays and they were always together. He is pretty adamant that he doesn't want that either. But on the other hand he is so desperate for a baby he doesn't care right now would lead to a close due date. We did talk this morning and we are going to try to be careful to avoid next cycle as it would be August and it is literally the worst month for us to have a baby. But we are both if it happens it happens. 

I think if we did have two July babies I would be alright with that. I like the fact DS's birthday is in the summer when I can plan and go all out. Plus the weather is always nice. I told DH I would make a point to separate their birthdays. I can understand how frustrating it would be to never have your own day.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I wouldn't mind a summer baby to be fair, would be nice to be able to get on walks and all the cute little summer outfits lol. 

Finally got my positive opk today so hoping we've done enough for our bfp this cycle!


----------



## jasminemarie

Fingers crossed Taz!!

And yeah, Lucas' birthday isn't always so nice. It poured his last 2 birthdays. Plus started next year his birthday will be pretty well hand in hand with back to school time, which will kinda suck too for him haha. So id rather just not have it happen again. But like you guys keep saying, if it happens, it happens.


----------



## krissie328

Ohh yay for positive opks! Fx for you!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies!! How are things going?

I had my doctor's appointment yesterday. I am so happy to say it went very well. He went ahead and prescribed me two months of clomid at 50 mg and said if I am not pregnant to call and he will do two more months at 100 mg. So I am pretty happy today!!

I think I am going to wait until the new year to start. If I get a late December period I might then, but with my cycles being all weird I don't know. 

:happy dance:


----------



## jasminemarie

Ive had VERY sore breasts for the past two days, and they are still sore today. Also feeling kinda nauseous today.
My period signs are kinda the same as pregnancy signs, but the sore breasts is not normal, but wouldn't be the first time my body has played tricks on me. I'm debating testing now or waiting until next week. I could do both I suppose.


----------



## krissie328

I am a bit of a poas addict so I always support testing now! :haha:


----------



## jasminemarie

Haha yeah, I think once SO gets home ok going to mention it to him. I told him about the symptoms but I'll tell him I wanna go grab a test when he gets home, just to see. 
I should also mention I'm not one to have a huge appetite but the past couple days I wanna eat everything!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Krissie that's fab news, u hope you don't need the clomid but at least you have a plan! 

Jasmine I'm also sating test but I'm a massive poas addict too! 

After 2 days of very strong positive opks I'm finally getting lots of ovulation pains so hoping for a negative opk and temp to rise tomorrow. I have an appointment at assisted conception on weds to be hopefully given more clomid but I'm praying I don't need it x


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah it's so not normal for me to be even wanna eat at all feeling nauseous, never mind constantly wanting to eat haha, there's gotta be something going on at least.


----------



## krissie328

Taz- I saw your opk on another thread yesterday and that was definitely a strong one!! Fx you catch it.

Jasmine- Those all sound like promising signs. Fx for you.


----------



## jasminemarie

Fx for both of you as well!!


----------



## jasminemarie

"Just give it another week just so if you are it'll deffinately show I don't wanna go buy a bunch of them multiple times"

Literally the response I get from SO when I told him how I was feeling. He just doesn't believe me &#128549;


----------



## krissie328

Men!! :dohh:

They just don't get it. 

I buy them in bulk online to satisfy my need to pee on things. Thankfully they are pretty cheap so DH doesn't say much.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I would just get them anyway lol. My OH knows not to get involved in my poas now lol, in fact he gets quite into and asks me if I've tested and was it positiven, even with my opks. 

I make sure I've alway got cheapies in to satisfy my poas urges but I don't have any this cycle, I have one test in the whole house which is a rare thing lol. Might go order some now actually


----------



## jasminemarie

"To satisfy my need to pee on things" that literally just made my day lmao!
I can't just go buy them anyway. We don't have a joint bank account. He just has his and I have mine, but my is always empty lmao.
He has a habit of not believing me when I say I'm ill or what have you. He often thinks I'm just faking it. I'm not sure why. I'm not arguing with him. I gotta go out with SIL tomorrow to get stuff us to bake together, I'll just sneak it in there ;p


----------



## jasminemarie

So, I woke up this morning with spotting. First thing I thought was "implantation bleeding?!" I'm used to a heavy flow so it wasn't crazy for me to this that seeing just spotting.
I decided to just tell SIL what was up and she actually got super excited and was like "I Harv pregnancy tests in my bathroom! Bought them in case I needed them, use one go pee now!!"
I did, BFN :(
Stupid body playing tricks. Picks NOW to spring new AF symptoms on me.
And to top it all off, SO already seems to not care about trying anymore. Doesn't seem to care at all.
I'm so lost.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Jasmine how are things going, have you tested again? If it was implantation bleeding it could be too early for a bfp. Try not to worry about your SO, sometimes they just freak when things start to get real but I'm sure he wouldn't have agreed if it's not something he wanted too!

Krissie how it's going?

I don't think I'll ovulate this cycle, my temps were still low after what I thought were O pains and strong positive opks. I know my temp was up this morning but only because I had a alcohol last night, I'm thinking they'll be low again tomorrow x


----------



## jasminemarie

It's a period, flow increased to my normal niagra falls. &#128078;&#127995;


----------



## krissie328

Sorry jasmine. I hope this new cycle will be more positive.

Taz- I don't think you have ovulated yet either. 

Afm, I am CD 30 with no ovulation either. I am finding myself so much more relaxed now that I have a plan. I have started a weightloss journal with the goal of losing 25 lbs and starting clomid on Feb 15 so 3 months exactly. I am nervous about trying to lose weight through the holidays but hoping I can keep the end goal in mind.I have started back up with myfitnesspal so I'm hoping that will help.


----------



## jasminemarie

So, I was at the grocery store today and they were playing Christmas music! I was like oh dear lord!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Jasmine I'm sorry af got you! I must say when it comes to Christmas I'm crazy! I love it! I've already bought everything and they're wrapped and everything. I was supposed to put my tree up tonight but it got too late so that will be happening on Tuesday now instead. We've been watching christmas films, reading Christmas bedtime stories and I've been wearing my Christmas earrings all week lol. I'm like a big kid!

Krissie I'm so glad you're feeling more positive and good luck with the weight loss. I'm supposed to he losing weight too but it's not happening, I can't stop binging on crap. I have a good few days and lose the lbs but then I binge and put it all back on. It's infuriating because I also go the the gym 3/4 times a week and work hard but I don't see the results!

I'm so bummed I haven't ovulated yet, I feel like af is coming. I've got af pains, cramps and sore heavy breasts and sensitive nipples. All my usual af signs!


----------



## krissie328

Yea, weightloss is hard for me too. I am going to low carb which is successful for me when I stick to it. 

I like Christmas too. I am hoping to put my tree up this week. I usually wait until the end of November but I want to get holiday pictures with ds in front to take to my dad over Thanksgiving. 

I am so not ready though. I have really procrastinated getting gifts bought.


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh I love Christmas too, but I hate hearing the songs too early because then by the time the celebrating starts, I'm sick of them and they lose their magic. 
We need a new tree before I can really decorate or anything. And I'd love to get stocking for both DS and DB so I can stuff them. I'd like to do it for the fur babies too but I think DB would have a cow haha.
With most of our families gift going has been vetoed aside from the kids. It sucks, but we all only have small budgets. 
So DS, my nephew who's a little younger than DS, and my niece who isn't born yet but is due December 18th are on the present list!
I would love to surprise family with a BFP announcement! But doesn't seem time will allow that haha.
It seems gift cards and home baked snacks will have to do!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey guys, how are you both!

So I finally ovulated, yay! :happydance:

Also.had an appointment at the fertility clinic on Wednesday and mu bmi was just a tiny bit over to get more clomid. After looking at my food diary and how much I am at the gym he's decided to test for thyroid issues as he thinks the weight loss shouldn't be so slow it's practically non existent. At least he's willing to look into it. I'm back there in a month.


----------



## jasminemarie

Progress! Yay!
SO is off today and we have been more close than we have in a while. We laughed and kissed and acted like teenagers. It's been so long I forgot how much I missed it. Used to be us all the time. So glad to rekindle a little bit. :)


----------



## krissie328

I am glad they are looking at that taz. I hope they can find the cause.

Glad you got to spend some quality time with oh jasmine.

Afm, I am working on losing weight. I am doing pretty good. I've lost 3 lbs in the last week. 12 total. I am going to try really hard to be good this week. We are driving 8 hours to see my dad for thanksgiving so trying to plan and pack good stuff.


----------



## jasminemarie

Good luck with Thanksgiving. Now is always the worst time of year for people trying to lose weight so I definitely got respect for you!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Krissie sending you lots of luck with the weight loss. I'm planning on dieting through the holidays too but I know it's going to be extremely difficult!

Jasmine it's lovely you and your oh are enjoying that time with each other, it's so easy to let that slide with little ones.

Afm I'm 8dpo and cycle day 33!
Symptoms so far...

* Sore and heavy boobs
* Cramps like AF is coming
* Couldn't sleep well
* Vivid dream
* Burning sensation abdominal area
* Nauseous until I ate breakfast
* Nauseous again when hungry

I did have a temp drop today too so worried af might be coming. I'm really gonna cry if my lp is only 8 days again!


----------



## jasminemarie

My sister has her baby this morning! I'm an auntie (again)! Little Emily is very early, she wasn't due until December 18th!


----------



## krissie328

How exciting Jasmine. That is still a good gestation she will have a great prognosis.


----------



## jasminemarie

Yes, she's having some trouble breathing, and she's very small (5 15) but otherwise she's healthy I hear. :)


----------



## krissie328

Yea, my sister had a boy last year at 31 weeks. He has done fantastic. Spent about 6 weeks in the nicu. He's 3.5 months younger than my son and bigger!


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah, we were worried for my sister because she was having complications with the muscles that hold the baby in place so it was probably for the best anyhow. She even said it wasn't as bad as she thought it would be. She's much braver than I was, that's for sure!


----------



## krissie328

Lol! Yea I was induced so it was bad. 

My sister had less than 2 hour labor and didn't even know she was in labor until she was pushing him out at home. It was quite a traumatic event for her.


----------



## jasminemarie

Holy cow! I can imagine that would be very traumatic.
I was induced as well. Got the gel AND the drip and still didn't progress fast enough so they got the vacuum too!


----------



## krissie328

How are you ladies doing?

Still just waiting here. Thankfully the holidays are keeping me busy. 10-11 weeks until we start clomid! I'm just hoping January doesn't drag on with the wait.


----------



## jasminemarie

I'm doing well, myself. 
My sister had her baby on the 22nd and she is beautiful.
She was 4 weeks early so she spent some time in the hospital but she's home and healthy now!
I can't wait for the holidays!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey guys I'm ok! My af came so I'm CD8 now, I was so gutted it took me a week of feeling sorry for myself to get over it! 

We're ntnp this cycle as I don't want to be feeling devastated if af comes and I'm due on Xmas eve. 

My little boy got his first of December goodie bag this morning and he loved it! It comprised of his advent calander, letter to santa pack and some crafts for Xmas decorations.


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry Taz. Hopefully ntnp helps this month.

That December first bag sounds like such a cute idea. 

I got my clomid last night. Now I want to start it. :wacko:


----------



## jasminemarie

AF is due in a little over a week I'm pretty sure. I've been feeling a little crappy. Lower abdomen pain and nausea. SO keeps saying "maybe you're pregnant" as a joke but this happened last month too. Got pregnancy signs that turned out to just be AF messing with my body early. So I'm not very hopeful. 
I'm supposed to meet my niece this afternoon, but I might need to cancel because I feel so nauseous. I'm gonna give another hour and cancel if it's not better.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Ohh how exciting about the clomid Krissie! I've got one cycle left in my knicker drawer and it's killing me to just not take it hut I really wanna try and lose some extra weight before taking it again as my last cycle on it didn't go great! I'm doing terribly so far!

Jasmine glad your sister and baby are doing well! AF and early pregnancy symptoms are so similar, it's like a cruel joke by mother nature to keep you guessing. Really hope these are good signs for you though x


----------



## krissie328

I know what you mean. I've been trying to lose weight before starting it. I am so tempted to use it for December but I'm not sure yet. For some reason I got 20 50 mg pills. Enough for 3-4 cycles and one refill. I am not sure why the prescription was done that way.


----------



## jasminemarie

I didn't get to see her. Things didn't work out, SO is sick so we didn't think it was a good idea to bring a preemie around. 
And yes, Mother Nature is cruel. My body on its own is cruel lmao. Someone will get sick with a cold, give it to me and it turns into the flu!


----------



## krissie328

Jasmine- I am sorry you didn't get to see the baby. I got to hold a 1 day old on Friday. It really got me broody for a couple days. I am feeling better now. 

I am actually having a hard time. DS current is watched by a friend and my mom. I had wanted to start him in daycare when the new baby came. Well I called the daycare and in the last 4 months he has not moved at all on their waitlist. Which he is currently #11. So now I am stressed about that. If we waited until he would be 2.5 when the new baby came then he could go into preschool at 3 when I go back to work. But that means May at the earliest. DH just doesn't get it. He was like well pick a different daycare. But to me it is not that easy. I need somewhere I trust with my little guy. And this is by far the best one in town and has a great educational/preschool program. 

I hate being logical!!!


----------



## jasminemarie

Some people just don't get that just because it doesn't matter to them doesn't mean it doesn't matter at all. 
And yeah I actually find myself very disappointed I'm not pregnant yet and I feel very selfish. There are people like you ladies who have been trying it months and no results and here I am only month or two in and I'm bitter about it. It doesn't feel right but I can't help it. I really wanted a kind of "Christmas miracle" reveal. Even though I knew everyone would be bitter about it. (My family because they'd probably think I only did it because my sister had a baby, SO's because a couple of his cousins are already pregnant and his mom doesn't want us to have another, at least not anytime soon) I just thought it would be an amazing thing to do even if they didn't approve. But I guess I'll have to wait. 
I'm a strong believer in thinking it'll happen when it's meant to and not a moment sooner.


----------



## krissie328

I believe all things happen when they are meant to. It sometimes is hard to keep the faith though. I know we will get pregnant when it's meant to. Just frustrating in the mean time not knowing when.


----------



## krissie328

Happy new year ladies! How are you guys doing?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Happy new year to you too!

I'm not at a great head space right now, been feeling so down about ttc and seriously considering giving up but I just can't seem to do it. Don't think I've got much longer left in me though, it makes me so down seeing bfn month afrer month or even worse getting bfp but having it snatched away. Guess I'm just having a mini pity part. I haven't been doing well with losing weight either which is my own fault, going to really try and get my bum into gear with that.

Hope you're both well x


----------



## krissie328

PrincessTaz said:


> Happy new year to you too!
> 
> I'm not at a great head space right now, been feeling so down about ttc and seriously considering giving up but I just can't seem to do it. Don't think I've got much longer left in me though, it makes me so down seeing bfn month afrer month or even worse getting bfp but having it snatched away. Guess I'm just having a mini pity part. I haven't been doing well with losing weight either which is my own fault, going to really try and get my bum into gear with that.
> 
> Hope you're both well x

Oh hun I am sorry. :hugs: I really understand where you are. I have been there so many times before. I really hope things turn around for you soon.


----------



## krissie328

I am currently on progesterone after another annovulatory cycle. I plan to start Clomid in February pending I am still feeling ready. If not then we will wait until May. 

I am currently trying to lose weight. I gained most of what I had lost back over my break. So I am trying to get back on track with my diet. So we shall see how that goes.


----------



## jasminemarie

I'm not good. This is going to be a very stressful year.
AF was due right on Christmas but never came. Took a test New Year's Eve and was BFN. But still no AF even now. I don't think I'm pregnant I have zero signs.
On top of that I spent 4 hours straight yesterday looking into schools and daycares just for OH to decide he now wants to move outta no where because "he can't take stay in this building anymore" meanwhile I'm the one that has to do everything with it. I'm beyond exhausted I aunt slept well in weeks, the daycare search didn't even go well an I need a job but with the rates of daycare there's almost no point and it just seems that day by day something new comes up and I can't tell if it's my life falling apart or it's just me. I'm a mess and I can't tell anyone. Heaven forbid I'm human.


----------



## krissie328

Oh Jasmine I am so sorry things are rough right now! I really hope things turn around for you soon. Maybe the stress is causing your period to be delayed?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Mind if I join you? Ex LTTC'er 4 years TTC after MC in 2008, ICSI in 2012 ending in MC then natural BFP off the back of the ICSI MC. 

I'm CD4 now of TTC cycle 1. I'm not planning on temping or OPK's for the first few months if I can help it! :haha: 

Wishing you lots of luck :dust:


----------



## krissie328

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you? Ex LTTC'er 4 years TTC after MC in 2008, ICSI in 2012 ending in MC then natural BFP off the back of the ICSI MC.
> 
> I'm CD4 now of TTC cycle 1. I'm not planning on temping or OPK's for the first few months if I can help it! :haha:
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck :dust:

Welcome! So excited you decided to ttc. I am two days behind you.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - :haha: I got there in the end ;) I'm finding it so hard not to dig out the thermometer and opks, old habits die hard.


----------



## krissie328

Yes they do! I am full on ttc but I'm also on clomid. I ntnp for 6 months, ttc 6 more months. Now back to clomid.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi _ was Christian a clomid baby?


----------



## krissie328

Sambatiki said:


> Krissi _ was Christian a clomid baby?

Yes he was. It was our first round of clomid that I got pregnant with.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - I remember you saying now. Fingers crossed for you xxc Are you taking it from day 2 or 3?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi samba tiki :hi:

Welcome and good luck, I hope this time is a lot lot quicker for you. I'd definitely say the more relaxed approach is great to start with to keep it fun and less stressful. I just had to have a break from all the temping and opks because it was stressing me out and I feel better for the break x

Jasmine I'm sorry thinhs have been so rough, stress can definitely delay your cycles. I hope af comes soon or even better you haven't Od yet ans you can still have a chance this this month x


----------



## jasminemarie

Thanks ladies. At this point I don't even care if I get pregnant or not I just need things to change.


----------



## krissie328

Sambatiki- I am taking it cd 2-6. It's what I used with ds so I figure it worked once. 

I hate the waiting. Waiting to o.. waiting to test.. waiting for af... I'm bored of it all.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissie - I certainly haven't forgotten the pain of always waiting :hugs: is it a little easier this time knowing you've got Christian? 

Taz - Sorry to hear things have been getting you stressed out :hugs: how long have you been TTC this time? 

Jasmine - :hugs:


----------



## PrincessTaz

We never thought we'd get a natural bfp but we never went on birth control because we hoped it may happen. My son was born in sept 2012 and we had a surprise pregnancy in Dec 13 but I had a mmc at 10 weeks. We've been trying properly since then and tried 2 rounds of clomid with a chemical pregnancy in may 2015. It feels like a lifetime. I'm so fed up of always waiting, that's the best thing about not temping and tracking cycles because it seems to go quicker x


----------



## krissie328

Most days having Christian helps a lot. Especially days like today when he's all naughty naughty! :haha: But seriously then I also can't wait to see him a big brother and get to know my other child. 

But for now I'm trying to remain positive that it will happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## krissie328

How are you ladies doing?

I thought I would come update... I got my bfp on Saturday. I cannot believe we got pregnant out first round of clomid again!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hello. Can I join? My daughter is IVF. We are doing IVF again, we had a failed cycle in September and I've just had surgery last week in preparation for FET in April. We cannot TTC naturally as I now have no tubes. 

Sam I remember you from first time round.


----------



## CanadianLady

Mind if I join this thread? I used to post in lttc as it took almost 3 years and 2 mmc to conceive my son who was born in 2012. DH and I have been ttc #2 for 16 months with no luck. I have just had a whole bunch of testing and waiting for a follow up with the fertility specialist on Feb 22nd. I turned 36 in Dec and feel like time is getting away from me.


----------



## Jannah K

Welcome 4magpies and cdn lady :)
Hope we all get our bfp soon
Congrats krissie:) happy and healthy 9mos!
I am starting cycle3 of ttc#2...waiting to o:)
good luck:)


----------



## PrincessTaz

krissie328 said:


> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> I thought I would come update... I got my bfp on Saturday. I cannot believe we got pregnant out first round of clomid again!!

Wow that's fabulous news Krissie, massive congratulations to you! So pleased for you xx



4magpies said:


> Hello. Can I join? My daughter is IVF. We are doing IVF again, we had a failed cycle in September and I've just had surgery last week in preparation for FET in April. We cannot TTC naturally as I now have no tubes.
> 
> Sam I remember you from first time round.

Hiya 4magpies, wecome. Sending you tons of luck for starting FET x



CanadianLady said:


> Mind if I join this thread? I used to post in lttc as it took almost 3 years and 2 mmc to conceive my son who was born in 2012. DH and I have been ttc #2 for 16 months with no luck. I have just had a whole bunch of testing and waiting for a follow up with the fertility specialist on Feb 22nd. I turned 36 in Dec and feel like time is getting away from me.

Welcome CanadianLady, great to have you. I hope your appointment on the 22nd goes well, keep us updated. Really hope it happens very soon for you x


Jannah K said:


> Welcome 4magpies and cdn lady :)
> Hope we all get our bfp soon
> Congrats krissie:) happy and healthy 9mos!
> I am starting cycle3 of ttc#2...waiting to o:)
> good luck:)

Good luck with cycle 2 Jannah, hope its the one x

AFM I got my bfp on the 19th Jan but sadly the tests turned back negative pretty fast and it was another chemical! I'm so frustrated with it all now, that's our 4th loss. I have an appointment in April to discuss starting investigations into the reason it keeps happening, I personally feel it's low progesterone. I could have gotten an appointment a lot sooner but I feel like I need the break to heal and get into a better headspace.


----------



## krissie328

I am so sorry Taz. I hope you are able to get into a better place and come April get the help you need.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissie - CONGRATS in here here too! :bfp: :happydance:

Taz - I am so sorry :hugs: I really hope you get to the bottom of it very soon. Surely they could give you progesterone regardless? 

Welcome new ladies! Fingers crossed we're all not here for much longer.

AFM - I'm out again... given we didn't DTD its to be expected but I really need to get my head around having :sex: again!! :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

I ended up having a miscarriage on Valentine's. So for now we are WTT until May. I have a health issue to sort so I'm really okay with it all. But I'm definitely trying not to wish the time away and really just enjoy my ds.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Krissie I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## CanadianLady

Sorry to hear about your loss. Sending hugs!


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry for your loss krissie. 

AFM I stopped BCP yesterday. Waiting for my bleed now. Bet it's later than expected!! Sod's law! I start injections CD21 then.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Krissie - I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx 

AFM - CD1 today! Right lets hope I actually get some shagging done this cycle! Lots of luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Finally got an x on the chart cd13 :wohoo: I can actually say we've started. 

Does anyone else find it uncomfortable? I can really feel were I had the graze having pheebs?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sambatiki - Wahoo for :sex: :haha:
I've never found it painful since the first time we dtd when my son was around 7 weeks old, I had a bad graze too. The only time I find it uncomfortable is when I'm ovulating, my cervix feels so tender and bruised.

I'm now officially in the tww and 3dpo, we BD in the right days so praying for a sticky BFP! I've been using something called inositol that can help with pcos and this is the earliest I've ovulated in ages plus I've had loads of ewcm which is rare for me so feeling hopeful. 

Good luck x


----------



## krissie328

Sambatiki- yay for getting in come bd! I was sore after Christian for about 9 months. I got some cream from my doctor to rub on the scar to help. 

Taz- that's great the inositol is working for you. I have tried in the past but never stuck with it long enough.

Afm, we aren't currently trying. I'm working on losing weight. So far I've lost 10.6 lbs. :happydance: We plan to start clomid in mid-late May. So I'm hoping this weightloss is just what I need for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## 4magpies

We don't really have sex because I honestly can't be bothered. Good job we don't need it to make a baby really. Haha. Good luck Sam. 

Well done on weight loss Krissi! That's amazing!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Krissie that's fab loud weight loss, well done you! X


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissie - That's AWSOME!!! CONGRATS!!! 

Magpies - :hugs: 

Princess Taz - Just had a look at your chart... big fat granny pants for last cycle! Good luck for this one xxx 

I 'think' I am around 13/14dpo atm.... not quite sure as I haven't been using OPK's. I am soooo tempted to get some for next cycle, so I have abit more awareness of when I need to make that extra effort. I have to get up at 4am for work 3 days a week so I'd rather get the sleep when I can ;) 

Hope everyone is OK xxx


----------



## CanadianLady

Very frustrated cd 72 today!


----------



## krissie328

CanadianLady said:


> Very frustrated cd 72 today!

Do you track your cycle? 

I track and when I reach cd 40 if I haven't ovulated I tend to take emerita progesterone cream to bring on my period. I took dong quai awhile back and it brought my period on in one day! 

But I only do that when there is no way I am pregnant.


----------



## krissie328

How are the rest of you doing?

I had a 19 day cycle last month. I am pretty sure I ovulated. So I'm worried my cycle is going to get all wonky now. So I'm going to track better this cycle and hope to get some insight into what's happening.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey ladies. I've been for my baseline today. Start estrogen on the weekend. Transfer should be around the 18th. 

Canadian lady that cycle length sucks. My AF was a whole week late whilst DR and it drove me mental and now it's here it's absolutely killing me. 

How are you Krissi?


----------



## krissie328

4magpies said:


> How are you Krissi?

Doing good. I am having bad baby fever right now. But I don't want to get pregnant this cycle so we still aren't trying. I am hoping the next cycle we can start up again. But it really depends on when I get my next af. If it is a long cycle then we will probably start when af arrives, if it is short then probably will wait one more cycle.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Another :bfn: from me again today! :grr: SO pretty sure I am really not duffers this cycle... looking back at my last :bfp:'s they all showed up around 8-9dpo pretty clearly :( Just want the hag bag to pitch up now so I can get on with cycle 2. God I hope and pray I'm not going to be here again for another 4 years like last time! When I picked up some HPT's, some OPK's fell into the basket too.... Whoops!! 

Canadian lady - That is a VERY frustratingly long cycle! I hope it gets much longer for you.... say.... 9 months ;) 

Krissie - That is a wonky cycle for sure! Hope this one is more predictable for you :hugs: I know the feeling I'm broody as hell and it really doesn't help that its been half term and I'm off with Pheebs. Its been lovely and I'm really dreading going back to work on Monday, I F-ing hate my job right now and I wont be going back after having no2 so its making want it even more! 

4Mags - ooooh exciting!! Good luck!! 

Hope everyone else is OK.... we need some sticky :bfp:'s in this group ASAP!


----------



## krissie328

What do you do Sambatiki? I just went back to work after having spring break. It's so so hard! I'd much rather stay home and snuggle my sick son. Unfortunately, I have no choice but to work. :(

Fx it doesn't take to long to get pregnant this time.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissie - I work for a logistics company for a prestigious car company as an administrator. But my boss has turned into a complete wanker and there changes within the company that I know are going to cause much upset to the employees. Not only that my colleague left last week and I know they are not replacing her... which I know will mean they are going to ask me to increase my days per week. The only reason I wont be going back will be because childcare for two children will not justify me staying in work. I will do some work from home though, I have 4 jobs at the mo! How about you? What do you do?


----------



## krissie328

Oh my goodness that is crazy! 

I am a school psychologist. I actually really like my job. But I still wish I had more time with ds. It's just hard because I cannot find a part time job in my field and I think that would really be ideal. 

Childcare really isn't a concern. It will cost us about $350 when Christian starts full time preschool/daycare after our next is born. Right now we split care between my mom and a friend. I love that I can work and Christian isn't in daycare. I am hoping to keep the same set up with #2.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey everyone, hope all of well with you all.

I'm gating work right now, well I love my new job but hate that's it's full time. I've only ever worked part time and went back when ds was 10 months old but being doing 40hrs thsee last 3 weeks and it's making me depressed how little of him I'm seeing!

I'm currently waiting to ovulate, I'm fed up of always waiting for something: waiting for af, then waiting to start opks, then wait to ovulate, then wait for crosshairs, then wait for a bfp that doesn't come and then wait for af to arrive so you can start again blah blah blah lol. Feel like I've been ttc forever! X


----------



## krissie328

I can relate Taz. I almost got a 4 day a week position for next school year. But then the other gal backed out so I have no choice to but remain full time. I am so so sad. I feel like I do miss so much time with my DS. 

I am currently waiting on my first af after May 5th since that will be the cycle we start back ttc. I ovulated on my own last cycle but this cycle isn't looking as good.


----------



## Sambatiki

Ermmm I got my :bfp: girls..... I'm in shock! 

How are you all?


----------



## krissie328

Yay! Congrats Sambatiki! 

I'm good, I'm expecting af either today or tomorrow and then I'm starting clomid again.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissie - have you tested? I need a bump buddy xxx


----------



## krissie328

Sambatiki said:


> Krissie - have you tested? I need a bump buddy xxx

No I haven't. We didn't bd anywhere near o.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissie - :cry: I'll be keeping all crossed for this cycle.... Come on Af!!!


----------



## krissie328

I'm pretty excited to try this cycle. It would be nice to spend first tri home where I can sleep all I want. :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissie - yes that sounds like a plan. I need a buddy too!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yay congratulations sambatiki that's fabulous! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Krissie good luck with tbe clomid again xx


----------



## Sambatiki

:bfn: this morning :cry:


----------



## krissie328

Sambatiki said:


> :bfn: this morning :cry:

Oh no! I'm so sorry hun. :cry:


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm so so sorry sambatiki :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks ladies :witch: flew in today :(

Hope you're all OK? 

Anyone trying anything mad this cycle to spice things up?


----------



## krissie328

Still waiting on af to show here. As it stands my inlaws are suppose to be here during my fertile window so I have no idea.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissie - oooh perhaps the naughtiness of having :sex: while the outlaws are there might be a winning combo. 

Just looking on FF and I only had a 12 day Lp would this be because of the chemical pregnancy?


----------



## krissie328

Sambatiki- I have no idea. I would say probably. With my chemical af arrived at 19 dpo. I normally have a 12 day lp.


----------



## Jannah K

Congratulations princess Taz!!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you Jannah.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey everyone!! 

We're all pretty rubbish at this posting malarkey aren't we!! :haha:

How is everyone?? 

Princess Taz - How is your pregnancy going?

AFM - Not much still WTT until after Aug bank hols so I can enjoy DH's birthday, my birthday and the festival with a drink. So tempted to TTC as I'm thinking it probably wont work anyway but.... you never know! Pheebs is still as awesome as ever and still asking for a sister (no pressure there then!). Be lovely to hear from you all and hope your all OK. xxx Love and :dust: as always xxx


----------



## krissie328

Congrats again Taz!

Things are going well here. I am on day 2 of clomid. My doctor thinks my chemicals are from low progesterone so I have supplements for that now. He was really confident that the next 3 cycles will bring us our sticky bean.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi sambatiki.

Glad your okay. We always said we wouldn't try around March as we didn't want an Xmas baby but even though oh didn't know we were in was still secretly tracking lol. I was like it probably won't happen too. Winter's always asking for a baby too, especially now one of my closest friends is having a baby. It's due in his birthday so he thinks it's a present and will come home with us. He's not even excited about present or a party just that kyla's baby is coming out.

I'm doing okay, I think everything is going well. I've done a digi every week and they've progressed in weeks, got my 3+ on Wednesday. All my symptoms disappeared yesterday and haven't come back yet so it's worrying me a little but I'm just trying to stay positive.

Thanks again krissie

Xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone! 

Still on TTC stop here ATM but starting again next cycle which should be end of August! 

Princess T - Hope you're doing OK. 

Krissie - How are you doing??


----------



## krissie328

Nice to hear from you Sam. How are you doing with the wait?

I'm on clomid again this cycle. Last cycle I ovulated on cd 7. So I'm hoping this cycle it's back to its normal time. 

I'm getting frustrated with ttc and I just hope we get out sticky bean soon. I go back to work in two weeks and it's always a tough transition and I don't want that to interfere with ttc.


----------

